# Gotta Love the Wife



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

So, I have to work today. As a teacher, I could call in a sub, but I really can't do that very often. It's just a headache, what with sub plans and subs not doing what they are told to do and all that sort of thing.

But today is when everyone is selling off their remaining Halloween stock! It's about the only time of year when I can afford to buy off the shelf and not make my own! What's a yard haunter to do?!?!

That's where the wonderful wife comes in. I just got a phone call that she went to a few spots like Target and Walmart and picked up some more jack-o-lanterns, a big gargoyle and other odds and ends she knew I'd like. Woohoo! Awesome, right? So I got some new stuff and didn't even have to leave work!

It's nice to have a partner that will support our sometimes strange and weird hobbies...


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

That's fantastic! She got a sister? J/K J/K! It really is great when your s/o will back you on things like this.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Word. My hubby & 14 year old had a Dad & Me day & set up my graveyard while I was away.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

My lovely was with by my side at 6:30 this morning at spirit. Jeez it's like black Friday here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your wife is a keeper, Off


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

I got me one of those too! There's nothing better than having a spouse who's right there bolstering your joy of the season.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

A supportive spouse is a wonder to behold. Sounds like you have a real winner, like I do. We're lucky guys. And, not to steal this thread, but speaking of the love of my life, happy 27th anniversary to Mrs. Doom.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

My wife spends the month of October rolling her eyes at me, but once Halloween arrives, she is out there in full force, handing out candy and asking everyone if they would like to go through the haunt. She even volunteers to walk some of the smaller kids through. I can hear the excitement in her voice from my spot in the haunt and I know that she gives me a hard time about it, but she enjoys it as much as I do.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Lisa is the venerable eye roller all the way up until Halloween Night(she thinks I'm nuts). Then she puts on the witches costume and has a blast looking at and talking to the kids. And at the same time she constantly tells me to stop worrying about the display and just enjoy the night. She even helped me clean up the yard last night. I guess I will keep her.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

Not only does my husband put up with my madness, he gets caught up in it! He ends up having a great time and This year he even built me an electric chair!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

You guys are lucky don't let those S/O go. My freind's husband is like that. She went shoping with him to pick up a couple more things for the haunt and he kept throwing things in the cart untill she told him he'd have to work over time to pay for his half.

I'm on the look out for my better half, hopefuly when I find him he's got carpentry and or electronic skills.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

^ditto! what she said!

you are very lucky to have such a supportive spouse!


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

It's funny my gf is the better half with design skills, she draws it up and I build it. Sure it will be no dif. Once we start props, if she knew how to do power tools I wouldn't have to do anything


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm the Halloween nut, he's the Christmas nut. We both support each other


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

blueikaos said:


> I'm the Halloween nut, he's the Christmas nut. We both support each other


Haha! I'm the Halloween nut _and _the Christmas nut. She just says I get the outside, she gets the inside...I think she figures it helps keep me from getting too out of hand...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Even though my hubby haves fun when Halloween day comes along and helps me with some of the prop building, this year he got into Halloween where he was pushing me to work on more things. Now he's asking me if I would help him finish a prop. Too cool.


----------

